# Helo Finding a University in UAE for Undergraduate Finance.



## muaaz27 (Apr 8, 2015)

getting in anyplace wont be a problem. Undergraduate intended major is in Accounting and Finance. Future plans are finding a job for a year or two, or going to an IVY in US for Masters. 

I need recommendations about the universities which fulfill this requirement. Need top 3-5 in ranked order


Thanks a lot!


----------

